

Source: Facebook To Launch Read, Listened, Watched, And Want Buttons - jmjerlecki
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/19/facebooks-new-buttons/

======
taylorbuley
Nevermind the buttons: that Facebook is launching new graph verbs makes their
graph exponentially more interesting

------
dannyr
"Want" button is interesting. If you are an advertiser, you can target users
on Facebook who has an intent to purchase a specific product.

------
sek
That is the big announcement on the Developer conference?

A little disappointing. This will be moderately successful, because all the
People will put it next to their like button.

The Like button is used because people like to give active statements about
something. I don't have any data about this, but i assume the usage is
declining because there is no real benefit for liking something.

Where is the benefit for clicking Read, or Watched? They will probably argue
"Sharing", but there are already too much Kitten videos on Facebook.

What happened to the Social Graph from the last f8? There were some big
buzzwords like "everything is connected" , but i still don't see what changed
since then.

They have so many brilliant Developers.

The best thing i can remember is HipHop for PHP and the Open Compute project.

They don't really try anything out of their comfort zone. The whole Deals
thing got almost no promotion, was introduced silently and disappeared
silently. There were some rumors about a Facebook Phone, that would have been
interesting but no...

------
gdulli
Most importantly: will I be able to adblock these as easily as the like
button?

------
codexon
I added Facebook like to a website that gets about 5,000 views per day.

After a month no one clicked one, and it slowed down the website even though
it was loaded asynchronously after the page was done loading. It took on
average 500 ms to load according to Firebug, and sometimes it even timed out,
leaving an ugly error message where the iframe was.

------
dwack
Unclear how this will play out. The decision to 'like' is more complex. What
if you read text and watch a video? Which button do you click? I understand
this generates more data - and that's the real power, but the LIKE has already
become so ubiquitous.

~~~
LeafStorm
Probably, the developer will add whichever button of Like, Read, Watched,
Listened makes the most sense for the content.

As for the ubiquity of Like, the new buttons will probably look like a Like
button, and probably use an icon from the Facebook interface. That should help
people make the connection to Facebook.

~~~
spdy
Yeah i see how this will play out. Now we have 2-3 Buttons per item just for
facebook. Because you can read something and like it aswell as want/watch it.

More buttons higher pageloads because not many sites use the 2-click versions
yet.

Maybe someone should rethink the overall share model and find a new way to do
it. Over time there will be more and more buttons all over the place.

~~~
tmcneal
Do you mean there's a two-click version of the Facebook Like button? Do you
have a link to more information about it?

~~~
spdy
It`s actually only a technique where you replace the like button with a static
img and on an mouseover event or first click you replace it with the original
like button.

Its good for improving page loads because you dont have to wait for 3rd party
servers and also its an improvment for user privacy because your site is not
automatically sending content informations into the graphs of all these sites
just because someone opens a webpage.

I can only link to one project i know of, but its in german only atm
<http://www.heise.de/extras/socialshareprivacy/> another example would be
techcrunch but as far as i can tell they only use it to improve the overall
pageload experience.

------
jerrya
[More cowbell] jerrya [wants] this button. jerrya [read] this comment. jerrya
[liked] this comment.

------
juanipis
and i'll have a "yeah, right" button in my browser

------
RockerCoder
This is just stupid, there's no value to the users whatsoever It's just a hoop
they'll try to push down the users throat to make more ad money

People are not stupid, this won't catch

Also, facebook is getting all bloated

